# Cheer up Everyone...



## charry (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm asking those who love the sea to join the challenge of posting a picture of a beach. Just a pic, no description. We need  positive photos instead of negativity, to cheer us all up........


----------



## charry (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2020)

I keep getting  this message when I try to post photo


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> This is where I live


Can't see anything, Kadee .. ?


----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2020)

I will try again @Pinky


----------



## Pepper (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 28, 2020)

Edit: not the sea but Lake Huron


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## peppermint (Mar 28, 2020)

> > > > *  I JUST discovered my age group!*
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > > > > > > > *I am a Seenager (Senior teenager).
> > > > ...


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 28, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I keep getting  this message when I try to post photo
> View attachment 97130


The site doesn't accept .png files - can you save it as a .jpg?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> I keep getting  this message when I try to post photo
> View attachment 97130


I think it has to be a jpeg, not a png.....but I may be wrong.  Just saw @Gardenlover  just answered your question.  Thanks GL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Kadee (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks @Gardenlover @SeaBreeze  this photo was taken with my camera and transferred to my iPad i didn’t realise it was a different format

OK I’ve just downloaded app to convert photo to JPEG
See how I go now 
This is where I live ,we walked down the beach this morning and even  tho we live in a small country area it’s usually buzzing with tourists on the weekend ..no one to be seen anywhere

I live 4 mins walk from here ⬇


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Bathsheba beach, Barbados


----------



## Duster (Mar 28, 2020)

Cinnamon Bay, St. John's Island, US Virgin Islands
{I'd rather be there}


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## HazyDavey (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

*



*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

I've tried in the past to save files from *.png to *.Jpg or *.jpeg... and this form still picks the file up as a *.png so if I like the picture, then I look for it as a jpeg or a jpg... Hope I explained and did not confuse... cuz it almost looks like tongue twister there...


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## sehr alt (May 15, 2020)

charry said:


> I'm asking those who love the sea to join the challenge of posting a picture of a beach. Just a pic, no description. We need  positive photos instead of negativity, to cheer us all up........


I used to love the sea and took many kayak trips in some body of water. But then a strange thing happened. The encroachment of the years took place, and I could no longer pursue that diversion.


----------



## JustBonee (May 15, 2020)




----------



## peramangkelder (May 16, 2020)

Billabong and a Coolabah Tree ☺


----------



## Pam (May 16, 2020)




----------



## drifter (May 17, 2020)

The East Coast: A dancer on the sand.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2020)




----------



## drifter (May 17, 2020)

Which way to the beach? I'm in
need of some sun.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2020)




----------

